# Floating Navigation Arrows keep popping in and out



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2021)

I have the floating arrows feature disabled in my preferences but these arrows keep showing up. They obscure the scroll bar on my page and so are annoying. I tried taking a screen shot but the damned things disappear again when I hit the snip tool icon. What's up?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Perhaps some of the recent updating. Please check if the option is still disabled in your preferences.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes. I did say that it was. I even toggled it on and off and resaved the settings.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok. Let me know of any changes.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2021)

I've got the same thing, disabled the floating arrows but they keep on popping up during scrolling. Don't know what is going on there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2021)

On my phone, those damned arrows pop up when I'm trying to reply to a post (especially if adding a URL in the drop-down) they'll mess me up :/

Managed to catch the dang arrows in action in this screenshot...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2021)

I've turned them off for everybody. Don't know if anyone is using them, but I find them annoying as hell.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2021)

You sir, have earned far more bacon than I can possibly give.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2021)

Let’s see if anybody complains. Don’t know if anybody was using them.


----------



## at6 (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't remember seeing any of them.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)

I was using them quite often but these arrows really didn't disturb me both on mobile or laptop. Anyway I have noticed that the recent updating of a net browser caused some issues. So it might be the reason.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2021)

Don't know, I have it in both Firefox and Chromium, which both have different web-engines. Console doesn't show error's. so I'm assuming it's something in the backend. We need Horse back for a few days to fix some issues there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks very much Marcel. They seem to be gone now.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2021)

Can I have the up and down arrows back please


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 27, 2021)

I've never had any problems with the system at all. Always seamless.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Can I have the up and down arrows back please


You? No.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 27, 2021)

What arrows? I didn't even see the Indians.


----------



## special ed (Apr 27, 2021)

That's what I told the old lady in the cat food isle at the grocery when she complained I was going the wrong way. "Don't you see the arrows?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Can I have the up and down arrows back please


Here's arrows from the earlier screenshot.
Download the image, print it and cut the arrows out and tape them to your screen.






You're welcome.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)

special ed said:


> What arrows? I didn't even see the Indians.



I guess too much of the fiery Scottish water. Please stop drinking because you can go blind soon.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 27, 2021)

I'll stop when I need glasses.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 27, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> ..... I even toggled it on and off and resaved the settings.


I'm in this forum since 2006 and this is my first time seeing those arrows. One never stops learning, right.
I checked my preferences and noticed that my choice was *"No selection"*. I believe this is the reason for not having them at all.
Cheers!


----------

